# Easy 2x4 Porch/Tree Swing



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

This was a very fun build. 8 8' 2x4s. 4 eye bolts. About $40. Angled half laps and no visible screws give this a nice clean, contemporary look. The full plan as well as a downloadable version is available for free on my website. There is a link to the article in the YouTube description. Here is the design video in SketchUp and the build video after that. Have a great weekend folks!


----------

